# Horaires du matin jamais respecté



## Doudoulib (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j’ai une collègue chez qui les horaires du matin sont au bon vouloir des PE je m’explique : tout les jours elle doit attendre entre 1h et 2h l’arrivée de l’enfant et jamais aucun message pour prévenir du retard éventuel.
A-t-elle le droit de ne plus attendre et d’agir comme si l’enfant ne venait pas ? ( aller faire ces courses par exemple)
Car les PE ne répondent même pas quand elle appel pour savoir s’il y a un problème


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

Euh... A-t-elle d'autres enfants en accueil ou juste le retardataire ?
Car les courses ben non ... Si elle a d'autres enfants elle est sur du temps de travail donc pas de courses.
Et si elle n'a que cet enfant, et qu'elle est payée à compter de 8h, ce n'est certes pas courtois de la part des Parents, mais elle doit pouvoir accueillir l'enfant quand il arrive et pas vaquer à ses occupations personnelles. Les parents pourraient considérer qu'elle fait un abandon de poste.

Ceci dit ce n'est vraiment pas courtois et poli de la part des parents.


----------



## zabeth 1 (19 Juillet 2022)

*C'est sûr que c'est pénible d'attendre et de ne pas avoir de nouvelles.
Par contre, elle ne peut aller faire ses course. Mais aller se promener avec les autres enfants qu'elle accueille, sortie du matin, et si les parents se présentent à ce moment là, ben tant pis pour eux, n'ont qu'à être à l'heure.
Après, si elle est bien payée à partir de l'heure d'arrivée prévue, c'est tout bénéfice... (j'en ai un qui à une époque arrivait systématiquement en retard, ça m'énervait mais mon mari m'a dit "pas grave, t'es payée!" et ça au moins, je pouvais rien dire, j'étais payée ! )
J'espère au moins qu'ils ne "rattrapent pas "sur les horaires de l'apm, et arrivent plus tard....
Mais c'est vraiment très pénible, et comme dit Nanou 91, pas courtois du tout.*


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Il faut convoquer les parents et remettre les choses à plat ....car là c'est de l'abus. Que l'enfant arrive en retard c'est une chose mais dans ce cas, le parent employeur se doit de prévenir, ça s'appelle le respect, la bienséance,..... heureusement que je n'ai pas de parents employeurs dans ce genre car ce serait vite réglé avec moi


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur le fait d'attendre que l'enfant arrive et qu'on doit l'accueillir comme ça ! Il y a un contrat il faut respecter ce contrat. Si cela arrive très souvent en,parler avec les PE, si ça ne change pas et que les PE ne veulent pas comprendre je leur ferai un recommandé en leur reexpliquant les règles.. . A quoi sert un contrat alors ? Quand cela devient récurent, ce n'est pas normal on n'est pas à leur service. Par contre effectivement si elle a d'autres accueillis pas de courses mais petites promenades et qu'ils arrivent et ben ils attendent !


----------



## isa19 (19 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 pas très courtois ces PE. Perso j'aurais un entretien pour leur rappeler qu'il n'y  a pas de soucis que l'enfant arrive après l'heure mais que l'envoi un sms serait la moindre des politesses pour mon organisation.


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Et bien cela a l'air récurrent donc si vous avez d'autres enfants et que vous voulez partir en promenade et bien vous partez !!! il n'aura qu'à vous appeler pour savoir où vous vous trouvez et vous rejoindre qd cela fera plusieurs fois je pense qu'il comprendra !!! à un moment faut arrêter nous sommes chez nous mais pas à leurs bons vouloirs surtout des sans-gênes !!! perso j'avais un papa qui était toujours en retard (je ne vous dit pas pourquoi vous seriez outrées !) bref un jour pas comme un autre je suis partie à la boulangerie et me promener dans le village avec mes autres petits et le soir j'en ai parlé à sa femme qui n'était pas au courant cela n'est plus arrivé ... je l'ai fait pour une maman qui ne l'avait pas bien pris mais pas grave elle disait que c'était exceptionnel peut-être vrai mais ce matin là je n'ai pas voulu attendre !!!


----------



## Doudoulib (19 Juillet 2022)

J’ai bien lu tout vos réponse. J’ai proposé à la collègue d’aller en balade mais elle craint la colère des parents et le pire dans tout cela c’est que quand ils arrivent ils ne s’excusent pas du retard ou inventent même des excuses parfois.
Un jour peut-être ils la respecteront.
Mais c’est pas demain la veille 😔


----------



## Nanou91 (19 Juillet 2022)

*@Doudoulib* 
Si elle accueille d'autres enfants, alors elle part en balade. Et si les PE ne sont pas contents elle lui explique qu'elle ne peut plus continuer à priver tous les autres enfants de promenade, de toujours devoir se demander quelle activité commencer qui sera le moins pénible à interrompre à l'arrivée de Machin... Que ça désorganise toute la matinée, que les autres enfants en pâtissent et que les autres PE vont finir par ne plus apprécier. et risquent de la licencier donc que maintenant ça sera arrivée à l'heure ou un sms pour prévenir de l'heure d'arriver, sinon elle part en balade.
Point barre... Au pire ils seront toujours pas contents, au mieux ils la licencient.


----------



## Petuche (19 Juillet 2022)

Doudoulib si elle ne fait rien jamais ils ne la respecteront.... comme j'ai déjà expliqué sur le forum, j'avais des PE comme ça l'année dernière, le jour où je leur ai dit ce que je pensais le papa m'a répondu '' on a le droit de vous l'emmener quand on veut, on vous paie ''. ' Non mais. J'ai eu la chance de pouvoir démissionner. D'ailleurs lui montrer la ccn c'est noté, l'enfant doit arriver à l'heure indiquée au contrat.


----------



## Nounou22 (19 Juillet 2022)

Il faut qu'elle apprenne à se faire respecter car si elle a peur d'eux, ils continueront à faire comme bon leur chante ....faut avoir du caractère et savoir s'imposer dans notre métier....car sinon le risque est de se faire bouffer....


----------



## Tatynou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

"perso j'avais un papa qui était toujours en retard (je ne vous dit pas pourquoi vous seriez outrées !)"

SI SI Angèle !! on veut savoir


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Juillet 2022)

Il s'arrêtait au bistrot !!!


----------



## Tatynou1 (19 Juillet 2022)

ololo il y a des balaises


----------



## zabeth 1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Angèle 1982 : 
Il s'arrêtait au bistrot !!!

sérieux, avec son petit  ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (19 Juillet 2022)

Ouh là catie métal je ne lis pas  les réponses mais alerte alerte quelqu'un a écrit course non mais oh elle n'a qu'à aller au club échangistes pendant qu'on y est! ( Oui dans ma ville on en a un)
Alors pas d'excuse pour l'absence de 1 h ou 2h c'est très facile une demie heure après l'heure prévue au contrat l'ass mat part en promenade et ne rentre qu'à 11h 30 avec le téléphone en mode injoignable. Pour la préparation du repas des autres accueillis. Si le parent retardataire n'est finalement pas content. Lui dire avec ton plus beau sourire je m'excuse (en pareil cas on s'excuse toute seule) je n'ai pas eu de nouvelle de choubidou j'ai cru qu'il était absent pour toute la journée. ATTENTION cette astuce n'est pas valable en temps de canicule sauf si pour l'absence de toute la matinée est à l'abri du soleil ; association bibliothèque rpe. Et bien dire a papounet que l'absence est pour convenance personnelle donc rémunérées non mais oh


----------



## Doudoulib (20 Juillet 2022)

Purée Angèle1982 c’est du lourd


----------



## Bebe (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, moi au bout de 1/2 heure de retard j’envoie un message pour savoir si tout va bien et si je n’est pas de réponse je les appelle.


----------



## kikine (21 Juillet 2022)

perso sur mon contrat j'ai noté ceci "en cas de retard de plus d'une heure si l'employeur n'a pas prévenu l'assistante maternelle, la journée sera considérée comme libre et l'assistante maternelle pourra vaquer a ses occupations personnelle sans que le salaire ne soit impacté"
je ne sais pas si c'est légal mais au moins ça dissuade...


----------



## Nounic (21 Juillet 2022)

"J’ai bien lu tout vos réponse. J’ai proposé à la collègue d’aller en balade mais elle craint la colère des parents et le pire dans tout cela c’est que quand ils arrivent ils ne s’excusent pas du retard ou inventent même des excuses parfois.
Un jour peut-être ils la respecteront."
C'est horrible de travailler dans ces conditions Doudoulib je conseillerais à votre collègue de trouver un autre contrat et démissionner...


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

C'est un manque de respect total pour l'AM ainsi que pour les autres accueillis qui sont privés d'activité et ceux régulièrement

Je ferai un courrier RAR aux parents en leur signifiant que des horaires d'arrivée et de départ ont été fixées au contrat et qu'ils se doivent de respecter leur engagement contractuel

Prévenir de tout retard éventuel lors de la dépose de l'enfant

Leur rappeler que c'est un multi accueil et que les autres enfants  ne doivent pas subir les arrivées tardives et par conséquent la privation de sorties et activités pour la convenance personnelle de ce parent employeur indélicat et peu soucieux des besoins des autres enfants du groupe

Que le respect de l'autre est fondamental et que cela passe par des excuses lorsque l'enfant arrive en retard

Croyez bien que dans un cas comme celui ci mon courrier serait salé

Et je l'avertirai que passer 30 minutes après l'heure fixé au contrat si son enfant n'est pas présent j'effectuerai la sortie prévue
Libre à lui de me rejoindre ou d'attendre que je sois rentré 

L'intérêt de l'enfant étant ma priorité ainsi que l'engagement que j'ai pris avec les autres familles
Si ce mode de fonctionnement ne lui convient pas libre à lui de procéder à un retrait d'enfant


----------



## Nounic (21 Juillet 2022)

En parlant de retard ne pas hésitez à appelez le parent employeur rapidement car hier encore un drame d'enfant oublié dans la voiture par son papa à Bordères (64)😢.
La crèche a semble t-il prévenu mais trop tard  peut-être ?


----------



## assmatzam (21 Juillet 2022)

Je viens de lire cet article avec mon mari 
Il était choqué qu'on puisse oublié son propre enfant 

Le pauvre petit n'avait que 14 mois 
La crèche a appelé la maman mais c'était malheureusement trop tard petit ange était parti. 
 🙏


----------



## schrubbcoco (21 Juillet 2022)

De plus on se doit de respecter les horaires pour une question d'assurances !!! avant l heure et après l heure ce n'est plus notre assurance qui fonctionne c est surtout ça aussi que tout le monde oublie.


----------



## kikine (22 Juillet 2022)

non c'est faux....


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Ton assurance fonctionne à partir du moment où l'enfant arrive jusqu'à ce qu'il reparte 
Donc tant qu'il est avec toi il est sous ta responsabilité


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Ok assmatzam mais cela peut être un argument à opposer aux parents retardataires par habitude pour les motiver à respecter les horaires. 
J'ai déjà utilisé cet argument et cela a fonctionné.


----------



## assmatzam (22 Juillet 2022)

Oui sans doute @Catie6432 
Mais faux
Si les parents se renseignent ils verront que tu leur a raconté des cracks 
Je préfère pour ma part évoquer des choses vraies et légales pour appuyer mes dires


----------



## Catie6432 (22 Juillet 2022)

Pour moi tant que "ça marche". 
Si drame en dehors des horaires prévus au contrat de travail je pense que l'assurance professionnelle de l'ass mat fera tout pour ne pas indemniser un préjudice et qu'elle se retranchera sur le fait que l'enfant n'aurai plus dû être présent.
J'ai travaillé dans les assurances et plus particulièrement les expertises après sinistres. J'en ai vu ! ... Bref.


----------

